# Bay hippie 11/20 winter time trout slam !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

It's finally here ! Hands down best time of year to get on boxes full of trout on Calcasieu lake ! Come get on it with bay hippie !!

337-302-6232
Captain Scott Hanchey


----------

